# Beaches near Hatteras Village have a few critters in em....



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

My son Tater has been look'n hard to catch a nice shark,anything other than the norm (sandbars,blacktips,and sand tigers).. Well,here he is tonight with a tiger... Not a huge one,but definatly big enough to put a smile on his face....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice! That there is why I don't go swimming at dusk.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice tiger, Tater!


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

just what I need to see - now I will be even more paranoid about my two sons splashing in the surf. Luckily at 5 & 6 they don't go too far out, but still makes me nervous. We will be in Hatteras Village next week too


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome. I have always wanted to catch a tiger.

Congrats!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice Tater!
From the beach too!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Fantastic ... Great work Tater


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats...ive got nothing but black tips under my belt...nice work. What did you get him on?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dialout said:


> Congrats...ive got nothing but black tips under my belt...nice work. What did you get him on?


 Frozen tuna head...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Frozen tuna head...


There's been a half dozen tigers already on emerald isle....and only a few people fish for em. Cool looking animals.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> From the beach too!


Perty work Tater! I was thinking the same thing, can't believe the boy pulled his feet off the planks...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tiger sharks are such beautiful animals. It's amazing to see one up close.

This article is about a shark caught 9 miles from my house. It is supposedly one of the largest sharks ever caught from land. (not sure if that's true or just local legend)

http://www.southfloridasharkclub.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=147

It's a wonderful thing to see a kid growing up fishing...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

solid7 said:


> It's a wonderful thing to see a kid growing up fishing...


Amen to that! His folks are doin' a great job...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I met this kid 3 weeks ago on Avon Pier. He is an awesome kid and a really really good fisherman. There are many adults who could take a lesson from him. Not only from his fishing abilities, but also from his upbringing. He is polite and very respectful of others.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Hell yeah... NICE FISH!!!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i met him also, tater must take after hs dad


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Tater!!! Pretty fish and from the beach as well!!! Awesome! 

DD, did he kayak the tuna head out?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

River Rig?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol garbo it was made out of flourocarbon cable though. Nice tiger, cant wait to get down there and hopefully get one mee self


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

awesome catch,i remember my first true tiger so......what was i typing?eh..any way great catch!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Way to go Tater!!! Pretty fish and from the beach as well!!! Awesome!
> 
> DD, did he kayak the tuna head out?


 Yeap,it was Chris Storrs and Tater sharking last night.. Cdog,tonight he's on "home turf" (Avon Pier) trying to catch another biggen... 

Thanks for the compliments,so far so good,but he's headed for the highschool now,and I remember how hardheaded I got then..   Gonna try to keep him focused on school'n and feesh'n..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work on the Tiger. Congrats.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats on the tiger , thats not a easy shark to catch. hopefully i hook his mom next week...lol. congrats again!!!!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice work there Tater!
Were you really fishing from the beach? Or did you just go down there for the pic from the planks?
Congrats!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice !!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> Nice work there Tater!
> Were you really fishing from the beach? Or did you just go down there for the pic from the planks?
> Congrats!


 He was up near Hatteras Village,on the beach.. He caught a lemon last night..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> He was up near Hatteras Village,on the beach.. He caught a lemon last night..


we have already had an ATTACK DOWN SOUTH HERE...80 DEGREE WATER FIRES EM UP IN CLOSE DOWN HERE!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> we have already had an ATTACK DOWN SOUTH HERE...80 DEGREE WATER FIRES EM UP IN CLOSE DOWN HERE!!!


 They be bad,but even more afraid of bulls....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, always scasred im gonna be screwin around in the cape fear and ones gonna have made its way up just to bite me


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Kenny, he'll do fine til he gets that drivers licence. When he goes from heels to wheels, then is when stuff will change. Fine job youngen.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Kenny, he'll do fine til he gets that drivers licence. When he goes from heels to wheels, then is when stuff will change.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice reel nice... congrats...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wdbrand said:


> Kenny, he'll do fine til he gets that drivers licence. When he goes from heels to wheels, then is when stuff will change.


 yeap,I'm fully aware.... He's backing up boat trailers,and learning now even before a permit.. Hopefully he'll use his head in a vehicle time I'm done with him... 

Personally,I'm more afraid of what happens with the women folk in his life,that can be a true rubber in the collection plate......


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

solid7 said:


> Tiger sharks are such beautiful animals. It's amazing to see one up close.
> 
> This article is about a shark caught 9 miles from my house. It is supposedly one of the largest sharks ever caught from land. (not sure if that's true or just local legend)
> 
> ...


Sorry man...Largest fishing caught was in Myrtle Beach. http://www.totalprosports.com/2011/08/04/9-biggest-sharks-ever-caught/


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

spydermn said:


> Sorry man...Largest fishing caught was in Myrtle Beach. http://www.totalprosports.com/2011/08/04/9-biggest-sharks-ever-caught/


The world record Tiger Shark just happens to be the one you listed - and caught from land, to boot:

http://www.igfa.org/records/Fish-Records.aspx?LC=ATR&Fish=Shark, tiger


However, I did say, regarding the locally caught tiger - "it is supposedly *one of* the largest sharks ever caught from land" The only reason I say "supposedly", is because IGFA records only tell us the actual record catch. We don't get 2nd and 3rd place. And the local legend is that it's one of the largest "sharks" caught from the beach - not necessarily just a tiger. I can't say, and I won't argue in support of that statement. That's just what the local yokels say. (you know how proud people get)

One thing is for sure - that's damn big fish. And you certainly don't see that kind of hook-up everyday. I wouldn't even know what to do with, or how to handle, a fish that size.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

There are much larger Tiger Sharks off the Hawaiian Islands 24 foot plus, but these Sharks are protected by the Gods and no one catches them especially people of non Island descent. If you want to see one just go swimming in deep water off Mali Point.

I have heard of Great Hammerheads approaching 20 feet off of the OBX back in the 1980's one in particular 

Crazy Ed was after one Hammer Slammer that was stripping 16/0's with seemingly little effort, that was when seeing 8-12 foot Hammerheads off of Nags Head Piers was a daily experience, but that Shark was moving north and south along the outer Bar drop off to 50 feet and when Ed was at Nags Head, the Shark would be at Jennettes and then Ed would switch piers and the Fish would be spotted somewhere else. As far as I know no one even came close to getting that Fish...

I did see a 16 foot Dusky off of Kitty Hawk beach that swam by our 14 foot Grumman boat my Brother in Law and I launched from the Surf in the 1970's, I am pretty sure about the length cause the Shark was longer than our Boat. Pretty sure about the species as he was very dark, did not have the Pointed Snout of a White.

I leave these critters be for Karma's sake, and I certainly am in awe of them whenever a big boy shows itself

I certainly think about them when I am swimming or bodysurfing


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Crazy Ed and I as well as a few others fished for the big hammers at ramp 34 back in the 80s and early 90s. We caught several hammers in the 400 to 600 pound range and i saw "Crazy" get pulled right out of his fight'n chair once by a big hammer!
The only time i saw him "spooled' on his "16" ott was at the south point Buxton one day and it was a huge tiger that did it. Ed was in the chair in the trailer behind his truck and we drove and followed the shark down the beach toward the old frisco pier but it headed deep and out and spooled him. These were the best times of my life!
Dave Wolfe


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

What became of Crazy Ed?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Garboman said:


> What became of Crazy Ed?


 I have no idea! The last time I heard he was in INDIANA or some other God awfull place for a Sharker! Thats been a bunch of years ago. His boy Robbie I think his name was may be still around here. I seen Ed put Jack Daniels in his corn flakes one morning believe it or not. Maybe thats why he was called "crazy" Ed!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> I seen Ed put Jack Daniels in his corn flakes one morning believe it or not.


Sound like something my dad would do


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow....and that's no sand tiger.........but the real thing! Congrats......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Ed is the only person I have ever seen break a Fenwick one piece fiberglass heaver on the cast, broke it right at the reel seat chucking out a whole Spot and 8 ounces off of Nags Head Pier using 30 pound Ande line and a Abu 10000

Ed was all ways very kind and helpful to me and I certainly admired him when I first started into King Mackerel Fishing in 1983 on Nags Head Pier


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Personally,I'm more afraid of what happens with the women folk in his life,that can be a true rubber in the collection plate......


Those are very important and one of my best life lessons:redface:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty work Tater.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey drumdum, Is that a trinidad 50 young tater is useing? If it is that is a fine reel sir! I am useing a "50" almost exclusivly now for sharks and cobia! They hold one heck of a lot of power pro 65 or 50 and the drag is amazing.
P.S. Nice catch Tater!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Hey drumdum, Is that a trinidad 50 young tater is useing? If it is that is a fine reel sir! I am useing a "50" almost exclusivly now for sharks and cobia! They hold one heck of a lot of power pro 65 or 50 and the drag is amazing.
> P.S. Nice catch Tater!


 Actually it is a 50 penn international.... A close freind of mine,thinks of Tater as his son,gave him at least 6 (both 30's and 50w's)internationals in a bag to keep....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

The international is good but i prefer the star drag for sharking! See how old I am!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Pronlem with them star drags is they get heated up fast. Selling corn to make enough to get an avet 50. Made $120 this morning off 500 ears


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> The international is good but i prefer the star drag for sharking! See how old I am!


 MAYBE not quite as old...  But,I used to fish with an ocean city 12/0 with star drag,that thing was a tank....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Pronlem with them star drags is they get heated up fast. Selling corn to make enough to get an avet 50. Made $120 this morning off 500 ears


 I prefer the old star drag over the lever type myself! My trinidad 50 has a star drag and its smooth as silk. i've managed some 400 plus critters on it and some over 600 on my old 12/0 [modified drag] back in my younger days. With these new lines [power pro] we don't really need the big penns anymore!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive never had much luck with power pro. Only tried the 80 and 10 lb though. 10lbs pretty good but the 80 is terrible. What poundage do u use?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Great job Tater (and pretty work on the teaching side Kenny!)


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Ive never had much luck with power pro. Only tried the 80 and 10 lb though. 10lbs pretty good but the 80 is terrible. What poundage do u use?


 I use 65 on my trinidad and 100 on a 9/0. Also have a sealine fifty with 750 yards of 50 p pro on a 30-60 standup rod. i use 80 lb mono shock also!


----------

